# Good campsites and CL's in Devon & Cornwall



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well we have decided to get the ferry back to blighty on Tuesday as we are not prepared to pay the silly prices French sites want.

Can anybody recommend any good sites or CL's in Devon & Cornwall please.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I know you have posted lots previously, but define "good" please?

Last July we enjoyed "Damage Barton" (CCC rather than CC - cheaper but further to the shop/showers) - lovely site with views over Bristol Chanel, bus stop at gate for Ilfracombe - £15pn?

We did a CCC week-end rally at Dawlish - EHU, showers (20p), bus stop at gate, on a commercial site which then let us stay for the same nightly charge - £5!  

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

At this time of yar you will be charged even sillier prices in Devon and Cornwall.
Stay where you are and use some of France's excellent Aires.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

.....most campsites in Devon and Cornwall will be silly prices at this time of year, as we sit in our garden today we can see the hoards of campers and caravaners trekking down the A30 on their way down west!!!!
curlyboy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You obviously don't use French municipal sites?
Perfect for M/Hs as they tend to be in towns and cheap as chips compared to "rip-off Britain".

I know where I'd rather be. :wink:


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Spacerunners probably right, silly prices here too. 

We liked Widdicombe Farm near Paignton, West Wayland near Looe and Treveague Farm near Mevagissey but then we never go away in July and August because of said silly prices.

We are going to Treveague in September, I believe it was £9 per night including electric. Nice site, nice people. Good luck.

Bob


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Can highly recommend Bracken Farm site hear Helston. Immaculate spacious pitches, each with hook up and water. Nicely landscaped and in lovely countryside. No more than 20 pitches and very peaceful. Well positioned for both north and south coast. 
Sally


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Can recommend Vennlake C.L in Crediton Devon all facility's and some hard standings. beautiful site and only £9 a night.
Dave.
Number 420 in the book.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I can recommend Fursdon Farm near Liskeard, Cornwall at £12 per night including hookup.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=6872


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all

Is the west country really that busy at this time of year? We are meant to be going to Devon & Cornwall for our annuals but We are being put off by everyone telling us how busy it will be. We are now having second thoughts and are thinking off going to Scotland again. Was really looking forward to the west country having never been there, but as said, put off by the crowds.

Steve


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It's not that busy here in south Devon. In fact the roads seem much quieter than in previous summers probably because of the good weather meaning people are going to the beach rather than driving around looking for things to do.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

depends on where you are, here in Sunny Exmouth we have Pooh Cottage http://www.motorhomefacts.com/pooh-cottage-campsite.html which is nice


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

We liked http://www.petecaswell.co.uk/html/saunton_braunton_campervan_sit.html


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

gaspode said:


> You obviously don't use French municipal sites?
> Perfect for M/Hs as they tend to be in towns and cheap as chips compared to "rip-off Britain".
> 
> I know where I'd rather be. :wink:


Hi

As I write this we are on the municipal site at Wimereau, in the Acsi book it states wifi in the van....no its in the noisy games room, 3 showers in the toilet block, 2 which do not work, 1 washing machine per block, so queues are horrendous to use it....no more of these sites for us I am afraid.

I have booked a CC site at Maidstone on our return for a couple of days, might be £20 odd quid a day but you know the standards !!

DJM


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out Torridge council website. There are now car psrks where you can overnight in an MH .
http://m.thisisnorthdevon.co.uk/story.html? aid=17458851


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi BrianJP - just tried following this link but couldn't find the car parks you've mentioned?


----------

